# New Turkeys coming from G&H DECOYS



## BDC (Feb 3, 2010)

This is a sneak peak at the new Turkey decoys coming from G&H DECOYS very soon. 

-Life Sized
-Easily stackable
-80% full body contour
-raised feather detail
-hand painted detail with realistic colors and sheen
-lightweight
-stakes included and moves realistically with light gusts of wind
-durable hard impact plastic with absolute paint adhesion

There will a set of three: two hens and a jake. They will be light, stackable and come with a carrying bag and a set of stakes!
They will also come in Rio or Eastern.
















If you have any questions, please call 1-800-443-3269!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

They better price them right.. Market is saturated from the top to the bottom and all are becoming more and more realistic..


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## BDC (Feb 3, 2010)

There have been several questions about our Turkey decoy. The main question is whether they are collapsable.
They are NOT collapsable, but they ARE stackable. See the pics below and check us out on facebook under *Duck Gazalski *and *G+H Decoys, a Waterfowl Tradition since 1934*


----------



## decoyman (Jun 2, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> They better price them right.. Market is saturated from the top to the bottom and all are becoming more and more realistic..


honestly, not very impressive compared to what it available.... Im assuming there a low end decoy priced accordingly?


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Stackable is not condusive to running and gunning or stalking, the last thing I want is to lug around a bulky shell.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Defintely not moving around friendly, would be curious to know the price on these as well.


----------



## BDC (Feb 3, 2010)

Here are the pictures of our finished Turkey decoys now available @ ghdecoys.com
If you notice, the white is not as pronounced, the beard is better positioned and it retails at $119.95 a dozen. HOWEVER, we are offering a *NEW PRODUCT DISCOUNT* on each of our three packs making your price *$99.95*!!
Now, as for our 'pitch', G&H Decoys has one pitch for all of their products. Not only are all of our decoys *American Made*, but they are guaranteed the most durable decoy on the market! So when you are replacing your decoys for the third, maybe the fourth time or more, the G&H Decoy is still going strong. Considering the economy, a decoy that will outlast the competition should sell itself.









HEN








EASTERN








RIO







GROUP PICTURE








Our third generation owner and president, DUCK G, modeling the new digitized camo Turkey decoy bag!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

BDC said:


> Here are the pictures of our finished Turkey decoys now available @ ghdecoys.com
> *If you notice, the white is not as pronounced, the beard is better positioned and it retails at $119.95 a dozen. HOWEVER, we are offering a NEW PRODUCT DISCOUNT on each of our three packs making your price **$99.95!!*
> Now, as for our 'pitch', G&H Decoys has one pitch for all of their products. Not only are all of our decoys *American Made*, but they are guaranteed the most durable decoy on the market! So when you are replacing your decoys for the third, maybe the fourth time or more, the G&H Decoy is still going strong. Considering the economy, a decoy that will outlast the competition should sell itself.
> 
> ...


So is the price for a three pack or a dozen? Back to back lines seem to contradict themselves. One says $119.95 a dozen, the next sentence say $99.95 a three pack.

If so, i think that your pricing is pretty good at 10 a decoy. If its for the three pack then i dont think theyre going to sell that well....although i think theyll fool the turkeys just fine.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Questions:

Does the decoy "tick" against the stake when it becomes breezy? Or doesn't it move that much?

I like the idea, but FYI the head on the gobbler needs a little light blue for full effect. The hens' heads are supposed to be a brown/grey also. At least they are here. lol
Just some constructive criticism.

If you would like I could be your "field tester" for this season.


----------

